# Sticky  ONR wash demo video



## Bigpikle

I have been asked by a few people to make a short video of how I do an ONR wash, so as I had a few extra minutes today I thought I'd try just that....

This short video shows how I like to use ONR, and is based on loads of tips and advice from much more experienced ONR users. I have included the additional step of using a pre-soak with ONR spray, which I would usually only use on much dirtier vehicles, but thought it useful to show. The car only has a week of light dirt on it, so its not meant to be a demonstration of how effective ONR is, but rather a demonstration in the steps of the process.

The tools:

1. Pump sprayer filled with ONR solution at wash strength - you can use stronger if you wish
2. Bucket with grit guard, and about 2 US gallons of ONR solution at 1oz per 2 gallons
3. Sponge - but you can use whatever wash media you feel comfortable with

So, in brief the process is:

1. Pre-soak the dirty panels with a strong ONR solution via a garden pressure sprayer etc
2. Wring out your wash media so it's still wet but not pouring out wash solution when you lift it from the bucket
3. Wash a panel or section of bodywork, using the lightest pressure and rinsing your wash media frequently to remove accumulated dirt. Continue washing and rinsing until the panel is 100% clean. You should wash an area about 1" bigger than the area you intend to dry.
4. Make a first drying pass with your first drying towel and leave the panel slightly damp and being careful to only make contact with your washed area of paintwork - your drying towel will be 100% clean as the paint was washed clean with the ONR solution.
5. Spray on your QD or spray wax and buff off with your second MF towel.
6. Move on to the next panel or section and repeat the above steps.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Having seen this now for real, and this video, its growing on me, seems much more viable than 'Waterless' washing anyway, as the principle of this is effectively the same as most peoples regular wash technique.

I can see it being worth its weight in gold for shows, and may have to order me some. Would there be a huge difference between using ONR, or just a weak dilution with minimum suds of a normal shampoo?

Regards,

Gaz


----------



## Turbo weasel

Perfect timing! I have just ordered some ONR and your video has given me a better idea on how to use it. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Gaz W said:


> Having seen this now for real, and this video, its growing on me, seems much more viable than 'Waterless' washing anyway, as the principle of this is effectively the same as most peoples regular wash technique.
> 
> I can see it being worth its weight in gold for shows, and may have to order me some. Would there be a huge difference between using ONR, or just a weak dilution with minimum suds of a normal shampoo?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gaz


not sure Gaz - they key is the No Rinse. All shampoos I have used have left streaks if not well rinsed. You could mix up a bucket of this, put a lid on in the boot and do a full wash when you arrive at a show. Anything else would require a few gallons to fully rinse it as well. Glad its growing on you. I cant resist the process now, as it means NO water spotting at all despite my driveway being in full sun ALL day....


----------



## Detail My Ride

I will give it a try using a regular shampoo, as also if you are using a QD straight after, this should remove any streaks/watermarks left, will give it a try at some point this week to see if it works.

In theory, people use Shampoo as Clay Lube, and wipe away with a Microfibre, which is a very similar principal?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Which traders sell ONR stuff, seems ideal for summer months?

Were there any swirl marks at all?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks for sharing Damon, I'm just off out so will watch it later.

Looks good though. I had a go today and it's pretty impressive stuff tbh. Did my car in about 15 minutes!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Mirror Finish said:


> Which traders sell ONR stuff, seems ideal for summer months?
> 
> Were there any swirl marks at all?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


I got mine from Detailed Obsession 

BUT, it looks like they are out of stock at the moment... funny that! :lol:

Motorgeek sells it too...

NO swirls on my bonnet after using it today.


----------



## Bigpikle

Mirror Finish said:


> Which traders sell ONR stuff, seems ideal for summer months?
> 
> Were there any swirl marks at all?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Motorgeek
Detailed Obsession

no swirls - been using it as my only wash for 6 months and on and off for a year. Gaz and others saw it in full sun the other week and its almost completely swirl free despite last being polished 18 months ago 

Like any wash process it needs care and common sense. If the car is covered in debris at the start I would still rinse it off, but unless there is loads of particle stuff I never bother anymore. No getting the hose and PW out and clearing up saves ages every time, as well as water, product and huge run-off :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Bigpikle said:


> Motorgeek
> Detailed Obsession
> 
> no swirls - been using it as my only wash for 6 months and on and off for a year. Gaz and others saw it in full sun the other week and its almost completely swirl free despite last being polished 18 months ago
> 
> Like any wash process it needs care and common sense. If the car is covered in debris at the start I would still rinse it off, but unless there is loads of particle stuff I never bother anymore. No getting the hose and PW out and clearing up saves ages every time, as well as water, product and huge run-off :thumb:


Cheers. :thumb:

I think I will have to invest in a bottle.

I don't think I would use it on customers cars but washing our cars is a nightmare with a 3 year old running round with the hosepipe.

Sounds really good, they are raving about on Autopia.


----------



## Katana

Bigpikle said:


> 5. Spray on your QD or spray wax and buff off with your second MF towel.


I'm guessing you can make the QD from ONR as well?
I assume this stage is to avoid water spots, or does it serve another purpose.
On a car with a bit more grime would you just use a normal TBM and add a bit more ONR to the wash bucket to offset any dilution from the rinse bucket.

Thanks for the video :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Katana said:


> I'm guessing you can make the QD from ONR as well?
> I assume this stage is to avoid water spots, or does it serve another purpose.
> On a car with a bit more grime would you just use a normal TBM and add a bit more ONR to the wash bucket to offset any dilution from the rinse bucket.
> 
> Thanks for the video :thumb:


I think using the QD version of ONR after a ONR wash is a bit pointless, as its not going to add anything you havent already just got from the wash - and ONR does leave behind a little gloss and protection. ONR QD is a good cleaning QD thats useful for using on a dusty car etc that doesnt need a full wash. I use Opt Instant Detailer (OID) or FK425 mostly as they add more slickness and gloss than ONR QD.

For a dirtier car I use the 2BM but no point adding more ONR to the wash solution as it does nothing except waste product - thats according to the maker who you might think would actually encourage you to use more product  If a car is really filthy I rinse off the debris first.


----------



## Schnorbitz

Think I may give this a go too. Having finally got a hose, PW and foam lance sorted I realised today what a faff it all is to get it all out, set up, used then packed away again. Not to mention the resource use. So a quicker, easier alternative for routine washes sounds a good idea, especially as my car doesn't do many miles. Have had an eye on ONR for a while now but this gives me the incentive to try it out. The PW and foam would still have their place I think.


----------



## sayloday

Damon

Thanks for sharing the video.

Now I have an even better idea on how to use the product.

Will try to make time this week to use it for the first time.

Dave


----------



## Katana

Bigpikle said:


> I think using the QD version of ONR after a ONR wash is a bit pointless, as its not going to add anything you havent already just got from the wash - and ONR does leave behind a little gloss and protection.


So the QD stage is purely for gloss and not to prevent water spots?


----------



## saxoboy07

Thanks for the video damo this is exactly what i need, last year i took two buckets of water with me to a show one with shampoo and one with water and my dad was holding them in the back until we got there:lol: i felt a right idiot watering the car with a watering can then washing and rinsing and drying, i'll be trying this on my dads car first as i don't want to inflict swirls till i get used to how it works say if a car is really really filthy would this method work or not? love the colour of your audi:argie: where did you get your garden pressure sprayer from?


----------



## Bigpikle

Katana said:


> So the QD stage is purely for gloss and not to prevent water spots?


you dont really get water spots as you are drying it before the sun dries it naturally :thumb:

the QD/spray wax adds gloss and protection etc depending on the product you use and your need. You can skip it if you want but I like to include one or the other to add that little % after each wash


----------



## Bigpikle

saxoboy07 said:


> Thanks for the video damo this is exactly what i need, last year i took two buckets of water with me to a show one with shampoo and one with water and my dad was holding them in the back until we got there:lol: i felt a right idiot watering the car with a watering can then washing and rinsing and drying, i'll be trying this on my dads car first as i don't want to inflict swirls till i get used to how it works say if a car is really really filthy would this method work or not? love the colour of your audi:argie: where did you get your garden pressure sprayer from?


thanks - if its really filthy just use whatever pre-wash method you like. I like to rinse or PW if needed but foam or whatever gives you the level of pre-wash you want :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Great video Damon - thanks for taking the time to do it and put it up 

I'm sure this will be much help to some users who don't want to spend too long on a car, nor are worried about a few swirls (not that it makes them when used properly anyway!)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Great video - I had a go today, but I was leaving too much wash solution in the sponge, so it wasn't the easiest to dry. I can see I was using too much now, so will try your method again tomorrow. I love the speed of using this product, not to mention the great finish it leaves behind!

What dilution ratio were you using in the pressure sprayer?


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> Great video - I had a go today, but I was leaving too much wash solution in the sponge, so it wasn't the easiest to dry. I can see I was using too much now, so will try your method again tomorrow. I love the speed of using this product, not to mention the great finish it leaves behind!
> 
> What dilution ratio were you using in the pressure sprayer?


thanks Russ - I mix 2-3 capfuls of the 32oz bottle into about 1.25L, so about 2 or 3 times a strong solution. Some use normal strength and some like the much stronger QD strength mix though.


----------



## Multipla Mick

Good stuff BP :thumb: Whilst on Alex's site I ordered some Quick Easy Wash to give it a try, unless I've missed something, it seems to be the same sort of stuff and a few reviews on Autopia were promising, so I went for it. The van is swirltastic anyway, it's the convenience aspect that appeals to me, although I don't want to add to the swirls if I can avoid it obviously. Lack of run off is a bonus for the drains, and my feet as well. Not used it yet, but I'll post up my findings when I do.


----------



## Bigpikle

Multipla Mick said:


> Good stuff BP :thumb: Whilst on Alex's site I ordered some Quick Easy Wash to give it a try, unless I've missed something, it seems to be the same sort of stuff and a few reviews on Autopia were promising, so I went for it. The van is swirltastic anyway, it's the convenience aspect that appeals to me, although I don't want to add to the swirls if I can avoid it obviously. Lack of run off is a bonus for the drains, and my feet as well. Not used it yet, but I'll post up my findings when I do.


I have some QEW and have used it a lot Mick. Its good stuff but I dont think its quite as good as the latest version of ONR - it doesnt seem to leave quite as good finish and you need a lot more of the stuff in the wash solution, but at the price Alex is clearing it out at, it makes a decent buy IMHO. I have used QEW for lots of maintenance washes on other peoples cars


----------



## mattsbmw

Thanks for this very interesting post, just one question if i may, is it necessary to dry each panel after washing or can you go round the whole car washing then go round and dry?


----------



## Ross

I have my head around it now but how can I pull myself away from my Optimum shampoo:lol:


----------



## caledonia

Great video and demonstration. Damon.
Hope this help people and highlight the benefits of using ONR.
Terrific product in so many ways, cost effectiveness, volume of product used but most importantly is the volume of water used to clean the car. With no run off.

I have as you know been using it also for a while. Not for water spotting as this is not an issue up here. Due to the soft water. But ease of use and time spent washing and drying. Glad to see you have taken it to the next leave, in applying a protection at the same time. I am surmising that was OCW??

But thanks for taking the time and sharing a well put together video.
Gordon.


----------



## Avanti

Thanks for taking the time to create and post a review and demo of the product :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Good video Bp, demos the ease of ONR use :thumb:

Only there were a couple of bits of white thread hanging from your shorts.......

Sorry...... that was your legs :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

mattsbmw said:


> Thanks for this very interesting post, just one question if i may, is it necessary to dry each panel after washing or can you go round the whole car washing then go round and dry?


not at all, but its one of the advantages and the reason I tried it first of all. In colder weather I have done half a car and then gone back to dry.



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Good video Bp, demos the ease of ONR use :thumb:
> 
> Only there were a couple of bits of white thread hanging from your shorts.......
> 
> Sorry...... that was your legs :lol:


:devil:


----------



## mattsbmw

Bigpikle said:


> not at all, but its one of the advantages and the reason I tried it first of all. In colder weather I have done half a car and then gone back to dry.
> 
> :devil:


Thank you, think i may have to try this out 

Anyone doing samples of ONR?


----------



## Bigpikle

mattsbmw said:


> Thank you, think i may have to try this out
> 
> Anyone doing samples of ONR?


IIRC Ron at Motorgeek was doing 8oz bottles, and these would do about 8 washes. I use 2 gallons to do a full wash (about 7.5L) and its 1oz per 2 gallons of water.


----------



## james_RScos

Liking the look of this, im a big show washer and have always used the one panel at a time method, but this adds that little more protection by the looks of it.

BUYING TIME!!!!


----------



## VIPER

Great video, BP :thumb: :thumb: 

It's exactly the way I use it as well, but I've still given you a 'thanks' on behalf of DW 

I use the SP Show Detailer to spray on after the initial 'soak up' of the wash soloution on the panel - works great, but as you say any QD/spray wax would do just as well.

I can see the few traders who currently stock it running out and the ones that don't having to get some in sharpish :thumb:

btw. Warm where you are then is it? Shorts and sandles? :wave:


----------



## gt5500

Pit Viper said:


> I can see the few traders who currently stock it running out and the ones that don't having to get some in sharpish :thumb:


But its nice to see people considering it and taking an open mind instead of just using their 'expert' knowledge to discount it immediately.


----------



## Guest

Do you use it to clean your wheels too?


----------



## hovy///

Die!!!! 1 Bucket!!!!


----------



## Chris_4536

james_RScos said:


> Liking the look of this, im a big show washer and have always used the one panel at a time method, but this adds that little more protection by the looks of it.
> 
> BUYING TIME!!!!


Im running a little low but I can spare you a sample J :thumb:


----------



## hovy///

takes longer than a good normal wash !!!


----------



## Chris_4536

Phisp said:


> Do you use it to clean your wheels too?


If you have sealed your wheels, you can use the remains of the wash solution to do the wheels after the main wash. No need to do wheels first - in order to prevent splashing paint - there's no rinsing needed.

If you need to use a wheel cleaner, spray and agitate the wheels, then use ONR from the bucket. Dry them off and you're sorted :thumb:



hovy/// said:


> Die!!!! 1 Bucket!!!!


Seriously?

Damons technique has been _proven_ to *not* inflict swirls.

Even with two buckets, lambswool mitt and a waffle weave - marring and swirls are going to be inflicted if used incorrectly.

The absolute key with ONR is to use basically zero pressure :thumb:

"....Don't be shy - give it a try "


----------



## ianFRST

needed some background music, 9/10, well done :lol:


----------



## VIPER

hovy/// said:


> Die!!!! 1 Bucket!!!!


With this product on a car that's not really dirty, that's not an issue.



hovy/// said:


> takes longer than a good normal wash !!!


No it doesn't.

____________________________________________________________________________

Oh, btw. Damon, I was going to make this a 'sticky' thread, but I see someone's already done it :thumb:

And which sponge was that - the 'sliced' modified GS or a Z one?


----------



## Richf

Thanks for taking the time to do the vid , bought a bottle of ONR and some nice fresh mf cloths ready to upcoming shows


----------



## Richf

One question i'm guessing the reccomended doses refer to US gallons and not imperial ones , what kind of rations should we use??


----------



## Bigpikle

ianFRST said:


> needed some background music, 9/10, well done :lol:


I put on a track that I thought would make people laugh ("Crazy") but YouYube deleted the soundtrack for copyright infringement :lol:



hovy/// said:


> Die!!!! 1 Bucket!!!!


perfectly safe matey - bet I inflict less swirls than 99% of the foam and 10 buckets brigade 



hovy/// said:


> takes longer than a good normal wash !!!


nope - I have proven I can get half a car done in the time it takes someone to get their PW out, fill and connect a foam lance and get it fired up... It takes MUCH less time and there's nothing to clear up and put away afterwards. I now absolutely HATE having to get out hoses, PW and clear it all up again...



Richf said:


> One question i'm guessing the reccomended doses refer to US gallons and not imperial ones , what kind of rations should we use??


1oz ONR to 2 US gallons (7.5L) of water - works perfectly for washing solution


----------



## Ross

I agree Damon even with my 3 foam per wash and 2bm I still get swirls BOO but in my defense my car has very soft paint


----------



## Naddy37

Just ordered a bottle. This process will be ideal in my job where the car has to be clean each day...:thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

This looks very promising.

Damon - was that just a normal (i.e. not Zym0l) sponge and just one bucket? How does it not swirl?


----------



## Ross

I think its a Z sponge


----------



## isherdholi

Can it be used with a lambswool mitt? (Probably a dumb question, I can't see why not)


----------



## Ross

isherdholi said:


> Can it be used with a lambswool mitt? (Probably a dumb question, I can't see why not)


Its harder to rinse out the ONR traps the dirt.


----------



## Bigpikle

isherdholi said:


> This looks very promising.
> 
> Damon - was that just a normal (i.e. not Zym0l) sponge and just one bucket? How does it not swirl?


yep - Zym0l sponge and 1 bucket...

This car had light grime and road film on it, and no nasty particle matter like mud, grassy bits etc. As a result there isnt anything on there that is likely to cause marring/swirling if washed with care. If it did have lots of that matter then I'd use a 2BM and even rinse it off with a hose if needed beforehand.

ONR has polymers in it which lift the muck off the paint and encapsulate them, so they are much less liekly to swirl. Thats one reason I like the pre-spray with ONR as you can actually see it start to lift the dirt on contact. Combined with light pressure and frequent rinsing of the sponge its as safe as anything else. Its common sense - use still need to rinse the sponge frequently, use no pressure and wash small areas to reduce the risk of dragging crap over the paint, but its very quick and easy to do.

I was working slower in the video than I would normally. I have at least halved the time it takes to wash my car and avoid water spots etc :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

isherdholi said:


> Can it be used with a lambswool mitt? (Probably a dumb question, I can't see why not)


In theory yes, but it just doesn't release the dirt well enough. A lambswool and to a lesser extent a microfibre mitt, 'wick' the dirt up into their fibres and away from the paint, which is why they work better for a traditional wash of course, but an ONR 'washer' needs to quickly and thoroughly release that dirt out again which a lambswool just won't do.

I admit I've been using a long fibre microfibre mitt with mine, but it it does tend to stay a bit grubby and not as efficient as a sponge, so am switching to a grout sponge with the 'custom' cross slicing.


----------



## Naddy37

I take it the bucket has a grit guard in there?

More expense, need a new sponge, grit guard and bucket now....


----------



## Bigpikle

Quick advert

If anyone wants to see and try ONR then come to James B's meet on 30th May at his unit. I will have loads of ONR there for people to try and hopefully should have some small samples to give out to a lucky few, courtesy of Gareth at Detailed Obsession :thumb:

You can have a play with it yourself, see what its all about and see if it might be an option for some of your washing needs.


----------



## gt5500

neilos said:


> I take it the bucket has a grit guard in there?
> 
> More expense, need a new sponge, grit guard and bucket now....


I don't think the grit guard is essential as the dirt sinks to the bottom and stays there.


----------



## Gandi

Me thinks ill be getting some of this for show season


----------



## Richf

Well just come in from my first try with ONR on my Skoda Superb 

Used a grout sponge and mixed 7.5 litres of tepid water with 2 capfuls of ONR i still had about 2 litres of wash solution left at the end 

Worked very well , couldnt see any dirt on the sponge or the plush microfibres i used for drying dunno where it went as the water didnt seem that dirty ??? 

Started on the roof and worked down cleaning a slightly larger area than you need to dry each time , i used 3 large mf cloths to dry the whole car

Whole process took 30 minutes and that included wiping the car with Z6 afterwards

The only time either the sponge or the drying cloth showed dirt was when doing the wheels , i obviously left these until last and the sponge was pretty dirty afterwards 

The only real problem was water marks , clearly a black car on a fairly sunny day is always going to have this problem but due to the lack of rinse needed i will probably wash the car inside the garage next time and avoid this 

I did notice some hologramming on the bonnet after washing , i was ready to blame the ONR but i washed it over again and after i gave it a wipe with Z6 it had gone , i suspect it was some kind of oil or grease rather than marring 

Great product that i can see getting a lot of use during the summer , i will be putting together a kit for my mum to do her car , saves all that hassle with heavy buckets or watering cans or having the get the hose out


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ good stuff Rich :thumb:

if you're still getting water spots then try washing smaller areas and dry immediately. I find small areas and a spray of QD avoids issues even in full sun. I did a black Fiesta last week in full sun, and it was so hot the ONR was steaming off the roof on contact, but keeping moving fast and I didnt get any water spotting


----------



## Richf

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ good stuff Rich :thumb:
> 
> if you're still getting water spots then try washing smaller areas and dry immediately. I find small areas and a spray of QD avoids issues even in full sun. I did a black Fiesta last week in full sun, and it was so hot the ONR was steaming off the roof on contact, but keeping moving fast and I didnt get any water spotting


water marks are always a problem for me as the water is so hard , i think i need to look into a long term solution for that

Oh i will add the stuff really dries out your hands , might be worth putting on marigolds in future


----------



## Bigpikle

Richf said:


> water marks are always a problem for me as the water is so hard , i think i need to look into a long term solution for that
> 
> Oh i will add the stuff really dries out your hands , might be worth putting on marigolds in future


have you considered using captured rain water - as that is MUCH softer water? We suffer with extremely hard tap water here as well and rain water is all I use now and if you're not trying to run a hose and PW off it every week, you dont need a huge tank either. Alternatively add a splash extra ONR as that has water softeners in it, so might help in your situation. I did a few threads here about my rain water set-up and it means you can do the garden without using the tap as well 

I havent noticed the hands issue - mine always dry out a bit anyway so try and use a barrier cream before these jobs as it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Naddy37

Received my ONR from Gareth this afternoon, so hopefully I'll be able to give it a go at the weekend....:thumb:


----------



## Richf

Bigpikle said:


> have you considered using captured rain water - as that is MUCH softer water? We suffer with extremely hard tap water here as well and rain water is all I use now and if you're not trying to run a hose and PW off it every week, you dont need a huge tank either. Alternatively add a splash extra ONR as that has water softeners in it, so might help in your situation. I did a few threads here about my rain water set-up and it means you can do the garden without using the tap as well
> 
> I havent noticed the hands issue - mine always dry out a bit anyway so try and use a barrier cream before these jobs as it makes a huge difference.


Yes i do have a water butt on the drive especially for this purpose and shouldve used it but it still usually causes marks, bearing in mind how little water you need for this i think it might even be worth using the filtered supply we have in the kitchen for drinking water


----------



## Turbo weasel

Used the ONR for the first time today. It went very well and took less time than normal. The only problem I have is cleaning the wheels.








What would be the best way of cleaning the backs of the wheels? Obviously I cannot get my hand in the back. Can I use the same brushes I would use with a normal wash?


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - I do them last using normal wheel brushes. The only issue is whether you rinse all the dirty ONR off after cleaning with the brush. I just wipe them over with a brush and then dry with a dedicated wheel drying MF that picks up the dirtier rinse water.


----------



## Turbo weasel

Cheers. Will try it next weekend. I was thinking of using a garden sprayer to rinse the ONR from the back of the wheels. Do you think that would be worth while? Seems wrong rinsing a no rinse product though. :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle

Turbo weasel said:


> Cheers. Will try it next weekend. I was thinking of using a garden sprayer to rinse the ONR from the back of the wheels. Do you think that would be worth while? Seems wrong rinsing a no rinse product though. :wall:


that would be fine - once you have wiped it over with a brush or something, the dirt is held in the wash solution, so as long as you wipe it off with something you'll be fine. I have used a watering can with a long spout to just pour in a little clean water sometimes


----------



## Katana

I finally had a chance to wash/clay the car with this stuff today.
I used TBM as the car was fairly dirty, i just used ONR in place of a shampoo.
I used a lambswool mitt instead of a Z/grout sponge, and you were right, the mitt was black by the time i was done, and the water in both buckets was as well.
I like washing with it, no foam nonsense and it's nice and slippy.

I mixed up a 1L spray bottle for claying with, only need half a cap for the right dilution  in a bottle that size, even that might be too much, worked a treat, nice and slippy and didn't dry out quickly giving plenty of work time with the clay before having to spritz again.

Going to mix up a QD solution as well so i can use it when machine polishing the car in the next few weeks, will definitely be buying more of this stuff when it runs out.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

You've converted me Damon, got a bottle of Gareth and am amazed how easy it is to work with, no marring or swirls yet.

I may even offer this on my web site, plenty of golf clubs here, ideal market.


----------



## Bigpikle

Mirror Finish said:


> You've converted me Damon, got a bottle of Gareth and am amazed how easy it is to work with, no marring or swirls yet.
> 
> I may even offer this on my web site, plenty of golf clubs here, ideal market.




good news - there's no smoke and mirrors with it so glad more people are seeing the advantages. I'd use it as a shampoo even if I was still foaming and pre-washing all the time. Its the 'no rinse' bit that makes the biggest difference IMHO


----------



## Ross

I would use it after a foam and rinse but I still love my Optimum shampoo.


----------



## rs_t

Just bought this and i'am looking forward to try it.


----------



## Ross

I am just buzzing with excitement I will be trying this on Friday night hopefully.


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> I am just buzzing with excitement I will be trying this on Friday night hopefully.


its only a car wash solution Ross :lol:


----------



## Ross

Bigpikle said:


> its only a car wash solution Ross :lol:


I know maybe I need to get out more:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> I know maybe I need to get out more:lol:


yep - but not this Friday until you've tried the ONR :lol:


----------



## Ross

Ok so I need to spray the panels with the ONR in a sprayer and wash with the ONR solution should I use a rinse bucket?


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ok so I need to spray the panels with the ONR in a sprayer and wash with the ONR solution should I use a rinse bucket?


I only pre-spray if its really dirty TBH.

If you choose to, then mix it in the wash strength or a little stronger if it needs it. Just spray 1 panel in advance if its sunny, as you dont want it to dry on immediately.

Use a rinse bucket is usually my advice. Now I've got really comfortable I only use a rinse bucket about 50% of the time, but it certainly wont hurt.

Good luck.


----------



## Ross

I will use a rinse bucket and I have some Z6 and plus MFs ready to go.


----------



## Chris_4536

I ONR'd my Golf again yesterday, it had about 1200 miles worth of soiling!
A quick pre-wash soak and foam/rinse before the ONR gave a little more safety 


Still so impressed at the ease of use, reduction in water waste and superb finish left :thmb:

Just to add, I used 4 litres of ONR mix (using 1/2 flOZ ONR) and approx 8 litres of water and a grit guard in my rinse bucket.
Coupled with a B&Q grout sponge, the ONR bucket stayed super clean and I was able to suck out every last drop of ONR (because I used the grit guard only in my rinser)

Another win for ONR :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sonic

Just took the plunge and ordered a gallon of this... thanks to this thread


----------



## Dan Clark

Thats awesome. Think i've seen something like this on QVC - was an america chap advertising it.

Where can i get this from - i MUST try it!


----------



## Ross

http://www.detailedobsession.co.uk/Detailed Obsession/Home.html or www.motorgeek.co.uk


----------



## Dan Clark

RosswithaOCD said:


> http://www.detailedobsession.co.uk/Detailed Obsession/Home.html or www.motorgeek.co.uk


Brilliant thanks 

Is there anything specific about the sponge or cloths in the vid or are these just normal items?

Ta,
Dan


----------



## Ross

I hear a grout sponge or a Zym1l sponge is the best for it.


----------



## Dan Clark

Cheers again!


----------



## Nelly78

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1243942186922&isSearch=true

Is that the sponge that people are using from B&Q?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Nelly78 said:


> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1243942186922&isSearch=true
> 
> Is that the sponge that people are using from B&Q?


Thats them bud


----------



## Dan Clark

Edit: answered this Q myself...lol


----------



## HalfordsShopper

How Many times would you say you dipped your sponge in the wash bucket to wash an average car?

I'm just thinking if you dipped 15 times, then if i bought 15 grout sponges (and could fit them all in my wash bucket) then i wouldn't need to rinse them. I could just grap a sponge out the wash bucket, wipe half a pannel of so and them sling it in a plile on the drive. This would make it even quicker and that little bit safer on te swirl front too.


----------



## Guest

The trouble is I think you'd end up losing a lot of the solution, you could always give it a try with a few though!


----------



## Chris_4536

HalfordsShopper said:


> How Many times would you say you dipped your sponge in the wash bucket to wash an average car?
> 
> I'm just thinking if you dipped 15 times, then if i bought 15 grout sponges (and could fit them all in my wash bucket) then i wouldn't need to rinse them. I could just grap a sponge out the wash bucket, wipe half a pannel of so and them sling it in a plile on the drive. This would make it even quicker and that little bit safer on te swirl front too.


Sorry but that is not necessary.

The grout sponge *will* rinse free of *all* particles and dirt 'staining' just with one simple squeeze in the rinse bucket.

-Chris


----------



## gt5500

I grabbed some decorators sponges from tesco the other day for 22p, they feel softer then the B&Q grout sponges and have less holes in them. I will test them out at some point but someone else may want to have a go and report findings.


----------



## Chris_4536

Always good to try new things mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave^

gt5500 said:


> they feel softer then the B&Q grout sponges and have less holes in them.


i thought more/bigger holes were better as it gives the dirt somewhere to go?


----------



## gt5500

Dave^ said:


> i thought more/bigger holes were better as it gives the dirt somewhere to go?


The way I see it its 6 of 1 half a dozen of the other, more holes dirt has somewhere to go, more holes dirt has somewhere to hide. Less holes dirt has less places to go, less holes dirt has less place to hide. Its a tough one really, the only reason I mentioned that it has less holes is so that people knew what they looked like. I have got my ONR now so I will give both a go and see which I prefer.


----------



## Dave^

with no holes, the dirt will have nowhere to go and you're rubbing dirt into the paint.....

let us know how you get on tho.... you're braver than most on here :lol:


----------



## DimGR

question about the video on the first page


is the ONR in his spray bottle or in the bucket.. ?


----------



## Guest

DimGR said:


> question about the video on the first page
> 
> is the ONR in his spray bottle or in the bucket.. ?


both


----------



## DimGR

G220 said:


> both


so lets see if i get this before i spend money on ONR products..

i use a spary bottle with onr dilluted with water
i spray onto the car then using a sponge i wipe it down then using a microfiber towel , clean it

am i right or wrong ?


----------



## Guest

DimGR said:


> am i right or wrong ?


both 

Well I should confess I am not ONR expert, having not used it yet, but the spray bottle used initially is a like a "pre-soak" to loosen/soften the dirt and also ensure the surface is additionally wetted for when the sponge starts to be used over it, using increased concentration. Somewhere in this thread bigpikle mentioned it didn't really need to be pre-soaked given the state it was in, but he put that in the video to show how you would go about it if the car was excessively dirty.

The bucket contains ONR solution so if it is only light grime (like in the video), you simply cut out the pressure sprayer step and carry on with normal with the sponge and bucket of correctly diluted ONR solution.


----------



## gt5500

Dave^ said:


> with no holes, the dirt will have nowhere to go and you're rubbing dirt into the paint.....
> 
> let us know how you get on tho.... you're braver than most on here :lol:


Well yes and no, the zym sponges have hardly any holes yet you don't here people complaining about them. As I said above one theory contradict the other so I doubt either is right or the other wrong. Anyway as it happens the Tesco sponges were not that great, they feel soft but seemed to drag on the bodywork and they do not rinse clean like the B and Q grout sponges. Has anyone used the zym sponge and the grout sponge, interested in how they compare.


----------



## Dave^

gt5500 said:


> Well yes and no, the zym sponges have hardly any holes yet you don't here people complaining about them. As I said above one theory contradict the other so I doubt either is right or the other wrong. Anyway as it happens the Tesco sponges were not that great, they feel soft but seemed to drag on the bodywork and they do not rinse clean like the B and Q grout sponges. Has anyone used the zym sponge and the grout sponge, interested in how they compare.


yeah i had a look at the zym sponge yesterday, dunno why but i was thinking of the schmitt..... oddly enough, i found this schmitt vs onr thread....

http://www.detailingforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1345


----------



## Guest

DimGR said:


> so lets see if i get this before i spend money on ONR products..
> 
> i use a spary bottle with onr dilluted with water
> i spray onto the car then using a sponge i wipe it down then using a microfiber towel , clean it
> 
> am i right or wrong ?


Close.


Pre-spray is only needed if the surface is quite dirty. It is used to soften and lift the dirt on the paintwork.
Your wash bucket will also contain ONR and you will use this like any other shampoo. However, generally you will only wash a small area at a time i.e. a single panel or half the roof.
You keep washing the section you are working on until your sponge/whatever no longer picks up any dirt. This will involve at least one trip back to your bucket(s).
Finally, dry the section you have just washed. If you get it right, your drying towel will not pick up any dirt.
Whether you use an ONR pre-spray and/or ONR via 1BM/2BM will depend on how dirty the car is.


----------



## jimjon

thought i'd try this stuff out, seeing as its pretty cheap and seems ideal for what i needed. (not a car caked in mud, but i work at a wood shop factory and my car gets covered in sawdust, tree sap etc)

Took a couple of photos:










am very impressed, i used 2 gallons of water and a grout sponge, then 2 microfibre towels to dry. Took me a relaxed 30mins and car looks great.


----------



## Chris_4536

Good pic :thumb: ...Focus?

I love the 50-50 effect you get with ONR  makes you think; "Feck! ...that *was* grubby!"

Especially on a black daily driver!!


----------



## 03OKH

> i used 2 gallons of water and a grout sponge, then 2 microfibre towels to dry. Took me a relaxed 30mins and car looks great


May I ask did you use a drying aid spray?

Looks good though, thanks for the pic.

Tony


----------



## jimjon

no i didn't use a drying spray, i have dodo time to dry and dodo red mist, but only tried the red mist once it was dry, and it left really horrible oily type of stains, so i just dried the car with a MF towel and gave it a quick buff with another


----------



## jimjon

Chris_4536 said:


> Good pic :thumb: ...Focus?
> 
> I love the 50-50 effect you get with ONR  makes you think; "Feck! ...that *was* grubby!"
> 
> Especially on a black daily driver!!


lol, i've sat here wondering what you meant, did i use the macro, did i focus the camera on a certain part, did you mean its out of foucs?

pmsl, then it hit me!!!! No. its an audi A3 :tumbleweed:


----------



## NickP

I've just ordered the smaller 8oz size to give it a try


----------



## Chris_4536

jimjon said:


> lol, i've sat here wondering what you meant, did i use the macro, did i focus the camera on a certain part, did you mean its out of foucs?
> 
> pmsl, then it hit me!!!! No. its an audi A3 :tumbleweed:


:lol::lol:

Sorry mate 

*A3* looks great :thumb:


----------



## jimjon

used this product and few times now and have noticed extra swirls and scratches.

but i think its down to the drying off towels i use and also i'm not keen on the grout sponge(£3) i bought, it feels much harsher than the normal car sponge(99p) i bought.

What would people recommend for both washing and drying with this product, am about to order some more ONR from detailed obesession so towels from there would be great.


----------



## jimjon

or from motorgeek, they stock ONR too..

http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=33

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/exterior-microfibre-c-21_32.html


----------



## Chris_4536

jimjon said:


> used this product and few times now and have noticed extra swirls and scratches.
> 
> but i think its down to the drying off towels i use and also i'm not keen on the grout sponge(£3) i bought, it feels much harsher than the normal car sponge(99p) i bought.
> 
> What would people recommend for both washing and drying with this product, am about to order some more ONR from detailed obesession so towels from there would be great.


Try soaking them in a water/ONR solution overnight.
This is what I did, softens them up a treat :thumb:




























As for towels, I use an early Chem Guys MF drying towel (from circa 2006!)
Short pile on one side and plush on the other.
I tend to dab dry with the CG towel then use another 'dry' Costco MF to ensure any remaing solution is removed :thumb:

These Eurow towels are worth a punt if you're ordering from Det. Obb.
http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33&products_id=194

I have the triple pack and they are great for QDing and drying after the ONR.

HTH,

Chris


----------



## toni

Dave^ said:


> yeah i had a look at the zym sponge yesterday, dunno why but i was thinking of the schmitt..... oddly enough, i found this schmitt vs onr thread....
> 
> http://www.detailingforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1345


That's the Grout Sponge version of the Shmitt. It seems nobody in the UK stocks it. I just got the white Shmtt to use with ONR, but didn't have a chance to use it yet.
Will report back as soon as I do.


----------



## Storry

quick question, sounds silly though are you using hot water with the ONR in the wash bucket?


----------



## Chris_4536

On black, you want to be using cold/tepid really.

Not tried it with warm/hot water TBH.

I prefer to use a colder mix with my car to help keep it from evaporating (and leaving streaks) so quickly.


----------



## Storry

I'll have to give that ago tomorrow then. Hope weather holds up!


----------



## nicks16v

Why are you silent bigpickle? lol


----------



## Bigpikle

nicks16v said:


> Why are you silent bigpickle? lol


???

its not all about me  Plenty here know as much or more about ONR as me :lol:

I only use collected rainwater and sadly that is pretty cold most of the year, but especially in winter. I keep trying to work out a homemade solar heating arrangement but so far have failed 

No idea on the impact of warm water but its usually positive from what I have read on most cleaning products. Dont know if the black magic stuff in ONR does better when its warm though?


----------



## Chris_4536

Bigpikle said:


> ???
> 
> its not all about me  Plenty here know as much or more about ONR as me :lol:
> 
> I only use collected rainwater and sadly that is pretty cold most of the year, but especially in winter. I keep trying to work out a homemade solar heating arrangement but so far have failed
> 
> No idea on the impact of warm water but its usually positive from what I have read on most cleaning products.* Dont know if the black magic stuff in ONR does better when its warm though?*


My bottle is filled with *BLUE* magic!! :lol::lol:

With regards the rainwater, I remember something ages ago where a guy linked up loads of 2L plastic bottles (like Coke or lemoande ones) then lined the bottom half of the bottle with aluminium foil.

As the water flowed through it, it caused a sort of miniture greenhouse effect and warmed the water.


----------



## Chris_4536

Storry said:


> I'll have to give that ago tomorrow then. Hope weather holds up!


Any joy Mr S?


----------



## Bigpikle

Chris_4536 said:


> My bottle is filled with *BLUE* magic!! :lol::lol:
> 
> With regards the rainwater, I remember something ages ago where a guy linked up loads of 2L plastic bottles (like Coke or lemoande ones) then lined the bottom half of the bottle with aluminium foil.
> 
> As the water flowed through it, it caused a sort of miniture greenhouse effect and warmed the water.


there might be some merit in that - perhaps black painted bottles?


----------



## Chris_4536

Flat black :thumb:

It will still need half to be open though I presume!


----------



## Slick 77

Thanks to this thread, I took the plunge and ordered a gallon on ONR. :thumb:

I tried it today and it is excellent stuff, perfect for me as I live in an apartment and now I can clean my car easily in the car park 

it was quick and easy to use on my car which was not washed since last week so it only had a little dust on it.

I followed the tips from the video but I started off squeezing my grout sponge a little to hard after I dipped it in my ONR wash solution the first few times.

So I wasn't using too much solution but after a few panels, I loaded up my sponge with a little more solution it was working really well.

An excellent product along with great service from Ron @ motorgeek.


----------



## hallett

thanks for the video BP :thumb: just received my 8oz bottle from motorgeek, will be trying it tomorrow 

Daniel


----------



## wyliss

I now an 8oz bottle and will probably try it next week sometime. I'm still a bit dubious but after watching BP's video, well, it looks great !!


----------



## Storry

Chris_4536 said:


> Any joy Mr S?


Yeah loved it! :thumb: Though few problems with the bugs! 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124894

You parked behind me this morning, could you tell it was clean after all that rain last night?? haha


----------



## hallett

well i tried this, this morning and all i can say is where has this product been all my life!! its excellent, picked up all the dirt and the rinse bucket was dirtier than with the normal foam and then 2bm wash. It was also so easy and with very little water run off and I washed the car in full sun and didn't get any water marks 

10/10 for me


----------



## matt_r

Tried this yesterday and i'm very impressed :thumb:, it answers alot of problems with regards to having no shade to wash my car in (washed it yesterday on one of the hottest days EVER, @ midday and not one water mark or spot), alot easier than getting all my gear out, and super results..

Few questions, 
I used 2BM with a pre-spray, but found with 7.5litres i ran out of water on an Astra size car, is this normal?? i have read that 2BM uses more water.
What towels and QD are people using??
And if you cant dry all the areas that have been washed with solution, like inside the wheels, does if matter if its just left to dry naturally??


----------



## hallett

matt_r said:


> Few questions,
> I used 2BM with a pre-spray, but found with 7.5litres i ran out of water on an Astra size car, is this normal??


we used 7.5 litres of water for our megane and still had about 2 litres left in the bucket afterwards, the key is to wring the sponge out so it is not pouring water :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## Slick 77

matt_r said:


> What towels and QD are people using??


I used a Cobra Guzzler Satin Edge Drying Towel for the drying as its quite large and canbe folded many times

and Serious Performance's QD buffed with a SP monster fluffy towel


----------



## Storry

Is it nesscery to use a QD after drying? I just kinda buffed with a MF and left it at that.


----------



## Bigpikle

dont NEED to use QD, but I always like to add a little (or a spray wax to top up protection) as I dry, as it just adds a little extra...


----------



## matt_r

hallett said:


> we used 7.5 litres of water for our megane and still had about 2 litres left in the bucket afterwards, the key is to wring the sponge out so it is not pouring water :thumb:
> 
> Daniel


Hi, did you use one or two buckets??
I did wring out the sponge, but because i was using 2BM any wash solution left in the sponge was wrung out in the clean water, instead of going back into the wash solution, meaning i used it up alot quicker..


----------



## dragon-av

Bigpikle said:


> ???
> 
> its not all about me  Plenty here know as much or more about ONR as me :lol:
> 
> I only use collected rainwater and sadly that is pretty cold most of the year, but especially in winter. I keep trying to work out a homemade solar heating arrangement but so far have failed
> 
> No idea on the impact of warm water but its usually positive from what I have read on most cleaning products. Dont know if the black magic stuff in ONR does better when its warm though?


Ah ha something i actually klnow a bit about in this thread! They key to solar heated water is high surface area exposure tot he Sun in domestic solar hot water panels the water trickles over a black layer with a polycarboante top to trap the rays If you were to get some clear hose (like the stuff used for cleaning aquariums and sandwhich it between a poly carbonate sheet and something black and heat absorbent in a left to right (or vice versa) coil and have it in the sun as you run the water out of the butt it will warm up.

a few meters of this sort of stuff should do the trick http://www.cdaquatics.co.uk/catalog/clear-flexible-aquatic-pond-hose-p-533.html

Anyway back on topic thinking of going down the ONR route as i dont have a hose pipe (need to sort out a water but but only capture is roof of small shed! any advice?)

bit concerned about drying and get scratch markes swirls, any way was thinking of ordering soem stuff from motorgeek as i ahve met Ron and he is a top bloke, ran a guy i knews Ginetta race car for him last season so any advice on these bits below with regards ONR?

For washing http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cobra-bone-p-192.html

For drying a couple of these http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/poorboys-ultra-mega-towel-p-366.html

For wheels http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/meguiars-ultra-safe-wheel-spokebrush-p-250.html (could sponge as they are 5 Spokes)

As for buckets? Do you need one with a grid guard? is there a liquid grit guard?

Sorry for all the :newbie: questions!


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks Dragon - might experiment with that solar set up 

the Cobra bone looks good, although ONR does make stuff stick to MF a bit, so it will need some good rinsing as you use it. The cloths are OK but the wheel brush has a bad rep for breaking etc so might be best avoided.


----------



## matt_r

matt_r said:


> Hi, did you use one or two buckets??
> I did wring out the sponge, but because i was using 2BM any wash solution left in the sponge was wrung out in the clean water, instead of going back into the wash solution, meaning i used it up alot quicker..


Any thoughts for above..


----------



## dragon-av

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Dragon - might experiment with that solar set up
> 
> the Cobra bone looks good, although ONR does make stuff stick to MF a bit


Thanks for that, whats MF?
I may just use my old sponge on wheels then...I also have a mitt i use (lambswool) my cuirrent solution is to take bucket down to local jet wash with mitt and sponge fill bucket with rinse water (hoping last person bothered to rinse) then use the foam spray to soften the whole cars and use the mit or sponge with "sweet water" (fresh water term from scuba instructor i have stuck with) to move over the applied foam then rinse off, it does work but its not great and i have picked up the odd bit of grit :wall::wall::wall: The proepr buckets with lid and grit trap look good but :doublesho how much!


----------



## Bigpikle

MF = microfibre

just take care with the jetwash soap as some use products that will strip wax fairly quickly..


----------



## dragon-av

This may be a daft question but where is ONR on the Motor Geek site? Found it

Does this list look excessive for a starter kit? at £92 it seems alot (cheaper than buying a PW and fitting a Tap outside tho!)

Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine (2 sizes) with free measure
- Volume 32oz 
£14.70 
Cobra Bone 
£5.95 
Poorboys Waffle Weave Drying Towel(large) (also in bulk)
- Quantity 1-off 
£9.95 
New - Poorboys Ultra Mega Towel
- Quantity 1-off 
£3.95 
Pinnacle Wash Bucket Combo
- Type Bucket,Grit Guard and Sealed Lid 
£24.42 
DP Krystal Vision Clean Glass Kit 
£17.95 
Poorboys QD+ Quick Detailer Plus (two sizes)
- Volume 32oz 
£15.45 


Sub-Total: £92.37


----------



## jeroens

Bigpikle said:


> ???
> No idea on the impact of warm water but its usually positive from what I have read on most cleaning products. Dont know if the black magic stuff in ONR does better when its warm though?


I had the same question and as (aside from some opinions ) no-one seemed to know for sure - so I went to the source and asked Optimum.

The 'official answer'



> Dear Mr. S______:
> 
> Thank you for your email. Whether you use warm water or cold water, it would not affect the performance of No Rinse. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. Thanks again.
> 
> Best Regards,
> David Ghodoussi, CEO
> Optimum Polymer Technologies, Inc
> Phone: (901) 363-4955
> Fax: (901) 363-4956


So there we have it. Hot or cold, no difference....


----------



## stoke st

using a sponge is a NO NO for me its criminal


----------



## Slick 77

chippy30 said:


> using a sponge is a NO NO for me its criminal


looks like a few of us are going to jail then


----------



## Bigpikle

chippy30 said:


> using a sponge is a NO NO for me its criminal


why's that then?


----------



## gt5500

chippy30 said:


> using a sponge is a NO NO for me its criminal


Yeah I know what you mean, my grout sponge is so easy to use and so soft that it should be against the law, although I am guessing that is not what you meant:lol:


----------



## Grim Reaper

Ok im sold, but 2 questions i need answering please guys.
1, Where do i get a pump sprayer, and what size.
2, Where do i get a grout sponge from as these seem highly rated.


----------



## Slick 77

Grim Reaper said:


> Ok im sold, but 2 questions i need answering please guys.
> 1, Where do i get a pump sprayer, and what size.
> 2, Where do i get a grout sponge from as these seem highly rated.


I got a pump sprayer from home bargains, its a 2 litre one but you may be able to pick one up from B&Q as this is the place to get the grout sponges.

These are about £1.48 each or 4 for £3.48


----------



## Grim Reaper

Thanks pal


----------



## tayls

Hi toni did you get to try out the shmitt with onr yet? Be interested to know how it worked out.
Also would onr make an effective pre soak on a very dirty car, if you still wanted to use your usuall shampoo/2x bucket wash? I know its supposed to be a no rinse product, but i read it lifts dirt and holds it in suspension and just wondered...


----------



## toni

Yup, got the Shmitt.
I've used it a couple of times since I got it and I must say it's the best wash media for ONR until now. It rinses better than the MF noodle mitt that was my favorite until getting the Shmitt. It's incredibly soft for a sponge like material and has a lot o pores that can trap the dirt.
Being waffled means that if you catch a large chunk of dirt you _could_ have a chance of not inflincting any marring until you rinse the mitt.

One of the downsides is that it doesn't rinse completely; after a wash the mitt is grey-ish and white like when it was new. Even after I thoroughly give it a wash with regular shampoo to release the dirt, the mitt has a slight grey nuance. But I guess that that's more of a downside of ONR rather than the mitt. I can't even get regular sponges 100% clean after ONR-ing.

The other downside I see at this time is the slightly difficult rinsing while washing. It feels a little akward to wring it after the dipping it in the clear water bucket. But I'll guess I'll get used to it 

HTH


----------



## Grim Reaper

Bigpikle,
What QD you using in the vid???


----------



## Knight Rider

Great video BP, I think I may try this out myself.

Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle

Grim Reaper said:


> Bigpikle,
> What QD you using in the vid???


Probably OID - Opt Instant Detailer - but any good water based QD is fine :thumb:


----------



## jimjon

used this on my car a few times, but now the sun is out i saw really really terrible swirling, worse than its ever been..

i don't know what to blame for it yet, i've tried two different sponges and a microfibre for washing and been real carefull while drying, just patting it then using an uber something drying towel (its like the golden fleece)

am machine polishing the whole car now and going to experiment, it may of even been caused when waxing but not sure how


----------



## Grim Reaper

jimjon said:


> used this on my car a few times, but now the sun is out i saw really really terrible swirling, worse than its ever been..
> 
> i don't know what to blame for it yet, i've tried two different sponges and a microfibre for washing and been real carefull while drying, just patting it then using an uber something drying towel (its like the golden fleece)
> 
> am machine polishing the whole car now and going to experiment, it may of even been caused when waxing but not sure how


Experiment how and with what??


----------



## Bigpikle

jimjon said:


> used this on my car a few times, but now the sun is out i saw really really terrible swirling, worse than its ever been..
> 
> i don't know what to blame for it yet, i've tried two different sponges and a microfibre for washing and been real carefull while drying, just patting it then using an uber something drying towel (its like the golden fleece)
> 
> am machine polishing the whole car now and going to experiment, it may of even been caused when waxing but not sure how


you're doing something very wrong, perhaps technique or tools, as I've used this for 12 months, just about every week, on dark coloured cars and the wash induced swirls are pretty much zero. Check your cloths and sponges for swirl causing, as it could any one of a lot of things contributing to the issue...


----------



## jimjon

i was thinking do one side of car with the ONR and the other side normally

or try different cloths and sponges on different panels.

the sonus drying towel i have is the worse swirl inducing thing i've ever know so could be that.

tbh i don't see how its possible for this stuff to "grab" dirt and "wrap" it up


----------



## Lowiepete

jimjon said:


> tbh i don't see how its possible for this stuff to "grab" dirt and "wrap" it up


ONR has an amazing capability to resist quick evaporation, even on quite warm
panels, so, part of the "secret" is to allow enough time for the product to get
into and under the dirt. If you try and wipe off just as soon as you apply, 
then all you will do is work against yourself.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## davZS

hello, there guys, i'm new to this site not got round to saying hello just yet got caught up watching the video and reading all the post i'm very impressed with this, but i'm very new to detailing but since i have got my new car i like it looking nice... so my question is:

could someone please give me a list of the best drying towels or just all the best tools for the job this will be really appriciated  sorry for my ignorance on this matter but i'm new to this so please let me off ...oh also i see people asking "what QD they use" what is QD haha. 

thanks for any help it really is appriciated.

regards Dav.


----------



## Bigpikle

best MF towels is very personal - just get soft and a long pile is ideal if you plan to use for any washing. Eurow towels are pretty good and sold by many traders here.

QD is quick detailer, a general purpose product for adding shine, a little cleaning sometimes and maybe a little protection. Often used when claying as well.


----------



## davZS

thanks for the fast response bigpikle, i will have to get the tools for the job and have a go with this, i will have to watch i few videos and get some tips.


----------



## Bigpikle

with a white car you need to wash every day it might help you :lol:


----------



## davZS

Bigpikle said:


> with a white car you need to wash every day it might help you :lol:


haha yeah i have found that one out, looks good when clean but only lasts till i pull off the drive :lol:


----------



## jimjon

Lowiepete said:


> ONR has an amazing capability to resist quick evaporation, even on quite warm
> panels, so, part of the "secret" is to allow enough time for the product to get
> into and under the dirt. If you try and wipe off just as soon as you apply,
> then all you will do is work against yourself.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


maybe thats what i'm doing wrong, i've not been using a presoak


----------



## davZS

I used a pre soak and it worked a treat just allowing enough time for the dirt to loosen.


----------



## mellowfellow

I used a garden pump sprayer like BIGPIkLE did , always pre soaking the the adjacent panel to one i was washing , I used a cellulose sponge did 1/2 panel with one side , then repeated same 1/2 with reverse side . Dried panel and used ONR QD ,buffed and dried , results were spectacular as i had machine polished and LSP only last week .


----------



## GIZTO29

These are the pump sprayers i bought. Theyre actually 1.5ltr. An absolute steal as the Hoselock one i seen in B&Q was £10! They did have an own pack twin pack for £10 also but these are excellent and dirt cheap. I bought 3 then realised i had nowhere to put them:lol:
http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Water-Products/Wilko-Pump-Sprayer-2-Litre/invt/0123775
I used Zmyol Field Glaze and have to say its amazing! Ive been out shopping today and did find myself looking back at the car and being quite amazed considering the lack of effort! Normally i spend 5ish hours doing everything. I didnt do the wheels as well as normal and hadnt done the plastics with New Look Trim gel but most normal people wouldnt notice tbh. The tyres are still looking good tbf and i havnt done them for 4 weeks ish. If you look at my maiden onr voyage thread though i think i cake it on far too much lol. Its probably the only reason the wheels get dirty off 'flick' from the tyre gel. 
Although i had a few gripes initially the more i think about the ONR the more i like it. Roll on attempt 2!


----------



## Breezy

looks awesome nicely described guide too i'm gonna get some ONR and some OID too..

does the process require you to only use one bucket or should you use a seperate bucket with just clena water for rinsing after each panel?


----------



## Slick 77

Breezy said:


> looks awesome nicely described guide too i'm gonna get some ONR and some OID too..
> 
> does the process require you to only use one bucket or should you use a seperate bucket with just clean water for rinsing after each panel?


I like to use a separate rinse bucket + grit guard as it keeps my ONR wash solution bucket clean plus I can save some clean solution for next time as I don't get through all of it in one wash

Sometimes I also use the sponge again on the car after I have rinsed it in the clean water bucket to do another pass, to make sure everything has been removed before drying the panel


----------



## GIZTO29

On my last 2 goes ive just used the one bucket but the cars been pretty clean anyway. I pour the left over stuff into my wheels bucket and do them with my manky sponge and EZ Detail brush. :thumb:


----------



## ashg

Bigpikle I was thinking of getting a zym0l sponge for ONR use. Do you think it's worth the extra ££ or are the B&Q grout sponges just as good


----------



## Bigpikle

B&Q grout sponges are excellent and every bit as good IMHO :thumb:


----------



## hawkpie

Massively tempted by this and it sounds ace. Cheers for the info and video Bigpikle 

How do you go about things like the roof rail grooves or the front grill where after you've washed, you just need to get the hosepipe in to give it a good rinse out?


----------



## ashg

Bigpikle said:


> B&Q grout sponges are excellent and every bit as good IMHO :thumb:


I quick walk down the road to my local then..... B&Q that is


----------



## midlife_crisis

Reading this has temped me to order some. 

I'm guessing that the first step with the spray can is to loosen the dirt. Is this more concentrated than in the bucket? (sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm new)

I'll be using a I4D Synthetic Wool Mitt to wash and Britemax Spray and shine to finish

Does that sound reasonable? Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Bigpikle

midlife_crisis said:


> Reading this has temped me to order some.
> 
> I'm guessing that the first step with the spray can is to loosen the dirt. Is this more concentrated than in the bucket? (sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm new)
> 
> I'll be using a I4D Synthetic Wool Mitt to wash and Britemax Spray and shine to finish
> 
> Does that sound reasonable? Can't wait to give it a try.


the spray can be mixed as you like - I use it stronger than wash solution if the car is VERY dirty, but otherwise use wash strength. I havent even used the pre-spray since spring


----------



## Franco50

Bigpikle - I know you have stressed that a sponge or mitt or whatever you are happy with can be used with ONR but I'm just curious why the grout sponge became the preferred item to use. How about the good old fashioned car sponge - y'know, the ones we all threw away when we were told they were bad news and we had to use wash mitts!


----------



## Bigpikle

the GS are soft when wet - the old firm foam sponges dont soften up.

I love sponges as they rinse out so easily. Many also like natural sea sponges but I must confess I have never tried one...


----------



## Chri5

Brilliant but i still cant get over how this does not cause swirls?


----------



## martind511

I've been umming and arring about this for ages but the wife got a brand new car last week and so I thought new car, new way of washing and I will see how I will get on - I've ordered a big bottle of ONR, a Zymol Sponge (I didn't read about B&Q Sponges before I ordered the Zymol Sponge) - got everything else! Looking forward to giving this a go.


----------



## david_h

Likewise, I've been dubious to see if this causes swirls, but have bought a small bottle and reading on the US forums have purchased some deep pile microfibres that i will use for washing rather than a sponge.

With a black metallic car I will see how well it performs.

I hate the amount of time it now takes me to wash the big black beast. The results are always good, but if I could reduce the effort/time it would be a godsend.


----------



## nogrille

I have to say it's taken me a good 3 months to get into ONR. I hated it when I first used it but it's definately not caused any significant swirls. I've been VERY careful and the car has not been heavily soiled. It's also awesome in a foam lance / gilmour to rinse the car down after a full wash.


----------



## david_h

thanks for the tip on the foam lance, had not thought of this.


----------



## Bigpikle

nogrille said:


> I have to say it's taken me a good 3 months to get into ONR. I hated it when I first used it but it's definately not caused any significant swirls. I've been VERY careful and the car has not been heavily soiled. It's also awesome in a foam lance / gilmour to rinse the car down after a full wash.





david_h said:


> thanks for the tip on the foam lance, had not thought of this.


dont put it in a lance FFS....

There are few things more redundant than putting on a rinseless shampoo to rinse off a shampoo that needs rinsing. i think I've heard it all now :wall:


----------



## midlife_crisis

I used ONR for the first time, today. I wasn't too impressed to start with, but stuck with it. I also used the TBM for the first time. The whole thing seemed to take a long time, but I was having to constantly remember which bucket the mitt had to go in to next. It also took me a while to figure out that spending time on the windows was a waste of time, as I was going to clean them afterward with something else. I finished it of with Britemax Spray and Shine. 

I was amazed that 2 gallons is more than enough to clean an estate. 

At the end the car looked great, I'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## david_h

Well I tried it for the first time this weekend.

It feels so wrong to use such little water.

Each panel was pre-soaked with a stronger mix of ONR.

I used 4 fluffy microfibres to actually wash the car, folding them and rotating the wash media so as they didn't become soiled.

It is incredible stuff but it had issues with removing some of the tree sap on the bonnet of my car. Reading the instructions more carefully I could have done with a slightly stronger mix.

I love the way I can now wash the car without water spots, my mains water is very hard in my area.

I was also able to wash the car in 40mins rather than 1hr 20mins, and didn't get totally drenched as usual.

I will perceivere with it although I'm not sure I will stop foaming the car and using the high pressure hose during winter.


----------



## rpg

Great thread, looking forward to washing the car with this stuff next week.

I was going to go down to B&Q to get one of their tile sponges (grout) but then I saw the Cobra Bone sponge on Motorgeek, where I'll be getting some ONR stuff from. So instead of making a seperate trip to B&Q, I could get everything I need from them.

The Cobra sponge states "_Since the fibres are open-ended instead of looped, they release gritty particles into the rinse water rather than holding them within the loops_" which I guess is the same reason the grout sponge is used? So what do you think, would this sponge be a good investment to use with ONR?

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cobra-bone-p-192.html


----------



## Bigpikle

the Bone is OK - but its nowhere near as deep pile as it looks. I didnt find it rinsed clean all that easily and prefer the sponges. If you wash it the pad loses its shape and needs to be fiddled around with each time to get it into shape again. Not my favourite wash tool TBH.


----------



## mattsbmw

What are you guys usingf to clean your wheels?

I used the vikan brush, long reach for the backs (which worked fine) and the multibrush for the faces, but that did nt seem to release the dirt.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

david_h said:


> I used fluffy microfibres to actually wash the car


I found a combination of a nice soft fluffy MF and/or these `Moppets` work best for me.
Don`t poo poo them, remember when people (I was one ) suggested using Grout sponges 
These Moppets can be rinsed easily and completely (vital when using ONR)


----------



## Bigpikle

I do 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52555&highlight=grout

I use the thin sponges Dave recommended me a while back. They are the same foam as a GS but being so small and thin and are perfect for wheels.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Bigpikle said:


> I do
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52555&highlight=grout
> 
> I use the thin sponges Dave recommended me a while back. They are the same foam as a GS but being so small and thin and are perfect for wheels.


I think those were Tescos thinner type Damon, these `Moppets` are thicker very soft and absorbent and rinse far better than a `Grouty`
I use a couple per vehicle, then give them a final wash out with `Fairy` ready for the next.


----------



## rpg

So... should we ditch the grout sponges in place of nice fluffy MF's & moppets or what?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

rpg said:


> So... should we ditch the grout sponges in place of nice fluffy MF's & moppets or what?


Thats up to you bud, I have ! 
Maybe I should be known as the `moppet` muppet eh ? :lol:


----------



## rpg

Did my first ONR wash today.

Quite pleased overall. I think it took me about an hour, which wasn't too bad; I wasn't in a rush or anything. End result was very nice and it left a lovely shine, with no water marks. I pre-sprayed the panels with wash-strength solution in a garden pressure sprayer (very handy!) as it had about two weeks of road grime/dust.

I used a B&Q tile sponge to wash the car, along with 1 bucket (about 7.5L of water & 30ml of ONR) and a grit guard. I did a panel at a time and then dried off with a Cobra Gold XL MF towel. Couple of things I noticed:


The large drying towel (Cobra Gold MF) didn't really "dry" the panels. It took up the majority of the water but it left a thin layer of water on the surface (hard to describe!). Maybe this is normal (I've never dried a car with a towel before) but I was expecting it to dry the panels bone-dry. It turned out not to be a problem in the end as the panels eventually dried out leaving no marks. Just an observation really.
The drying towel ended up quite dirty. This was a bit confusing to be honest. As I mentioned above I took my time and cleaned each panel carefully, applying (what I thought) was just the right amount of pressure. My only thought as to the cause of this, was that the grout sponge simply didn't clean the panels effectively enough? Maybe I was going too soft on the sponge? I guess it'll come down to trial and error, my plan is to try a MF towel to wash the car the next time.
 The ONR dissolved brake dust/grime quite well. This was one thing I was a little unsure of but one pass was all I needed with each wheel. My front wheels were were quite bad but it dissolved the dirt and cleaned the wheels with ease.
I then finished the wash off with some Optimum Instant Detailer. I'm going to try a carnauba-based spray wax the next time though, as there wasn't really much of a difference to the finish before and after OID. I suspect this is down to the ONR leaving a relatively nice gloss finish anyway. The OID smells damn good though, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## mattsbmw

rpg said:


> [*]The drying towel ended up quite dirty. This was a bit confusing to be honest. As I mentioned above I took my time and cleaned each panel carefully, applying (what I thought) was just the right amount of pressure. My only thought as to the cause of this, was that the grout sponge simply didn't clean the panels effectively enough? Maybe I was going too soft on the sponge? I guess it'll come down to trial and error, my plan is to try a MF towel to wash the car the next time.


I found this too when i did the pug yesterday, however today i did the BMW and the towel was much cleaner despite the car being dirtier :doublesho

So not sure if my technique improved.

Only area i struggled with was the wheels, think i will try those thin sponges but the bmw wheels are a complete nightmare


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

mattsbmw said:


> Only area i struggled with was the wheels, think i will try those thin sponges but the bmw wheels are a complete nightmare


I still use a selection of wheel brushes matt and a sprayer filled with ONR at Qd strength (dilute wheel cleaner Bilberry or Muc off if very dirty first) and rinsed with clean water.


----------



## bofh

*Ok I'm converted to ONR*

I got a bottle the other day and used it on one of my bikes yesterday. Now this bike has done 250 miles last week and also has an automatic chain oiling divice fitted, a scott oiler.

If you have one you'll know that they always manage to coat half the rear wheel, the underside of the rear body work and anything else local to the chain with a thick coat of oil.

So I mixed one cap/lid of ONR into 1.5ltrs of water in a spray bottle, I sprayed the bike in smallish areas. I coated the rear wheel with it which is a little tricky as the stuff obviously beads off, especially as the wheel was well polished and waxed the other week.

I folded a microfiber cloth four ways and started to gently wipe off the crud. It certainly works although the microfiber cloth got totally minged up real quick and became heavily soaked with the ONR solution to, this was ok as it reduced the ammount of ONR I had to spray.

It is strange stuff to use alright, but once you've wiped the microfiber over the bodywork and then used your waffal towel to dry up any excess you'll find no dirt on your white buffing towell.

I'll be using it in a full 4.5ltr bucket of water soon with a sponge rather than a cloth. As it's so easy and quick to use I might even go and wash the Jag this morning, especially as it's nice and sunny here this morning.

In my opinion it's magical stuff :thumb:


----------



## starvekos

mattsbmw said:


> I found this too when i did the pug yesterday, however today i did the BMW and the towel was much cleaner despite the car being dirtier :doublesho
> 
> So not sure if my technique improved.


Make two passes over the same panel if the water residue is not clear before drying. Also, wring out excess water (wash media mustn't be dripping wet when taking it to the panel) before making your passes on the panel.

Also fold your drying towel so that you have full control of all the folds, this will prevent wiping over sections that haven't been ONR'ed.



> Only area i struggled with was the wheels, think i will try those thin sponges but the bmw wheels are a complete nightmare


My products for washing wheel wells, tyres and mags:

10 litres of water and 15 mls of ONR in bucket
pH neutral mag cleaner
All Purpose Cleaner
brushes (wheel well brush, spoke brush, wheel face brush, tyre brush)\
sponge
drying towel










Wheel treated with APC and mag with Sonax Rim Cleaner









Wheel cleaned (no running water used)









*Process*

Pre-treat wheel wells and tyres with APC
Pre-treat mags with a pH neutral mag cleaner (Sonax rim cleaner or Autoglym Custom Wheel cleaner
Agitate APC and mag cleaner with a variety of brushes (long handle wheel well brush, stiff bristle brush for tyres, spoke brush, soft bristle brush for mag wheel face
Spray ONR solution using a garden sprayer
wipe down with your wash media (grout sponge / microfiber sponge)


----------



## mattsbmw

Thanks Starvekos, the wheel procces sound perfect for what i need 

Will try more passes with the grout sponge before wiping off next time.


----------



## david_h

Some interesting points made.

I opted to use plush microfibre towels to wash the car. My technique is to fold the towel in 4 and rotate it regularly. 
Each panel gets washed twice before drying.
I use the Eurow drying towel plush one form Elite to dry.

My wash media picks up all the dirt and the drying towel never gets dirty using this method.
Overall it's fantastic, I'm keeping an eye out for swirls using my brinkman, can't see them getting much worse and have now washed the car a few times. Over winter I'm going to resort to pressure washer and foaming the car when it gets really dirty.


----------



## DimGR

*hot or cold water?*

can very warm water be used with ONR or cold water only should be used??


----------



## Bigpikle

I have used warm water in the past but have honestly not found any difference in performance. I just think it means using my expensive heated water :lol:

As part of the changes to the eco forum I'll put this in with the main ONR thread to reduce the number of ONR threads in this section


----------



## jeroens

According to optimum there is no difference, you can use either...


----------



## bobbyw55

I have been reading this thread for some time now and i am going to give it a shot.

Will order it today from detailed obsession

:thumb:


----------



## A-town

I was thinking about using a pre wax cleaner after the wash and then wax it after with some collinites, is this advisable? As people are only mentioning QD after.


----------



## ashg

A-town said:


> I was thinking about using a pre wax cleaner after the wash and then wax it after with some collinites, is this advisable? As people are only mentioning QD after.


I think your find that's because this thread is about washing with ONR not adding a LSP which would have already been done on another occasion


----------



## Bigpikle

quick bump up again as the first of this season's hosepipe bans is on us already...

1 bucket of water, no hoses, no watering cans...keep your car clean AND keep within the hosepipe ban


----------



## big ben

and then find yourself using it all year round as its so good :thumb:


----------



## twissler

Just orderd some from Elite. Hope its as good as everyone says.


----------



## PLuKE

Looking at buying ONR.

But i see you clean then dry the car which is fine, but the video states that you need to use a QD at clean it after?

Luke


----------



## ashg

PLuKE said:


> Looking at buying ONR.
> 
> But i see you clean then dry the car which is fine, but the video states that you need to use a QD at clean it after?
> 
> Luke


The use of a QD is optional as with any wash. You will get a perfectly clean car using ONR alone


----------



## priceworth

bought a galon without even trying it because as far as i readed so many topics about ONR and so many positive comments i will guys trust you. Hope it's good as you all say. Thanks.


----------



## minimadgriff

Excellent Video. Going to buy some of this today. :thumb: Only for my run about and other halfs car though. Still don't think I could bring my self to use it on the RS though :lol:


----------



## USS

Bigpikle said:


> I have been asked by a few people to make a short video of how I do an ONR wash, so as I had a few extra minutes today I thought I'd try just that....
> 
> This short video shows how I like to use ONR, and is based on loads of tips and advice from much more experienced ONR users. I have included the additional step of using a pre-soak with ONR spray, which I would usually only use on much dirtier vehicles, but thought it useful to show. The car only has a week of light dirt on it, so its not meant to be a demonstration of how effective ONR is, but rather a demonstration in the steps of the process.
> 
> The tools:
> 
> 1. Pump sprayer filled with ONR solution at wash strength - you can use stronger if you wish
> 2. Bucket with grit guard, and about 2 US gallons of ONR solution at 1oz per 2 gallons
> 3. Sponge - but you can use whatever wash media you feel comfortable with
> 
> So, in brief the process is:
> 
> 1. Pre-soak the dirty panels with a strong ONR solution via a garden pressure sprayer etc
> 2. Wring out your wash media so it's still wet but not pouring out wash solution when you lift it from the bucket
> 3. Wash a panel or section of bodywork, using the lightest pressure and rinsing your wash media frequently to remove accumulated dirt. Continue washing and rinsing until the panel is 100% clean. You should wash an area about 1" bigger than the area you intend to dry.
> 4. Make a first drying pass with your first drying towel and leave the panel slightly damp and being careful to only make contact with your washed area of paintwork - your drying towel will be 100% clean as the paint was washed clean with the ONR solution.
> 5. Spray on your QD or spray wax and buff off with your second MF towel.
> 6. Move on to the next panel or section and repeat the above steps.
> 
> YouTube - ONR Wash Demo


brilliant, i will try it


----------



## Jed

just got some today, will be trying it this weekend, can I just check my metric conversion is about right, I work it out to be 30ml of ONR to 15 ltrs water, does that sound about right?


----------



## hag

30 mls in 7.5 lts for main wash


----------



## AJ02

Going to be honest, it wasn't until last week I heard of this product but after watching the video and reading some of the comments on this thread I'm sold.

How often in the UK do we get hose-pipe bans during the summer months? This product seems perfect for such occasions and also when I'm feeling too lazy to get all my equipment out. :lol:


----------



## v8ddg

i have recently had my Dodge Ram detailed and moved to an area where i dont have acess to water easily, i will be trying this, thanks.


----------



## stolt

i've given in and going to try this stuff. ordered myself a 2litre sprayer some ONR and some fluffy new MF's.

I have multispoke wheels which are a real pain to clean on a weekly basis. Would ONR be better than the chemical guys HFE on wheels. I normally use AS 'smartwheels' on the wheels then just wash off.

Quick question in a 2litre sprayer what ratio would you have in the sprayer of ONR and water?

thanks


----------



## mattyh2013

stolt said:


> i've given in and going to try this stuff. ordered myself a 2litre sprayer some ONR and some fluffy new MF's.
> 
> I have multispoke wheels which are a real pain to clean on a weekly basis. Would ONR be better than the chemical guys HFE on wheels. I normally use AS 'smartwheels' on the wheels then just wash off.
> 
> Quick question in a 2litre sprayer what ratio would you have in the sprayer of ONR and water?
> 
> thanks


I use 1 oz per 32 oz, which is roughly 30 ml per 900ml.
It seems to work for me. :thumb:


----------



## stolt

mattyh2013 said:


> I use 1 oz per 32 oz, which is roughly 30 ml per 900ml.
> It seems to work for me. :thumb:


ok thanks, going to try this. Bought some ONR, a nce sponge(still feels weird saying or writing that when washing a car!!) and some new MF's and a spray bottle. So will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Tigermad

Used this for the first time today. I think it took me longer than just using a jet wash to rinse then shampoo then dry and quick detailer. Maybe it's because I was a virgin and took it slow and carefully to be on the safe side


----------



## stolt

I had a similar issue as tigermad. My main concern was how much quicker it was going to be, I think it was quicker and perhaps slightly easier and more fun, really will take me a while to get use to a sponge and spraying water on my car then wiping it, i'm not 100% convinced.

perhaps a couple of questions and some pics to follow.

I used a 2litre pump sprayer for the pre wash and put a cap full of ONR in it. This managed to do the whole of the car apart from the wheels. In the bucket i used 8 litres and mixed two cap fulls in that. Once grouting sponge and used the same drying cloth as i used on my other two bucket methods, i did buy some MF's but didnt use them

Both cars really weren't that dirty anyway and are wearing wax at the mo. which brings me onto my first issue, when using the pre spray it just beaded and kind of stuck to the bodywork without running, when using more i could see some dirty run lines so it was definatley collecting the dirt, but rather than running off the car it was still on the paintwork. Perhaps i need to use more spray? 
Next week when i try it timewise i reckon now im all setup and running i should be quicker. I reckon i could even clean the car in the garage next time with hardly any water used.

it was useless on brakedust, and had to resort to my usual wheel cleaner spray then bought another sponge and used the leftover water n the bucket from the car and this worked.

The water in the bucket from the car was very dirty, i left it a good 5 mins to dwell on the paintwork before touching it, i certainly need to keep telling myself that i need very fine pressure with the sponge...

car came up nice and its certainly not as messy as previous method.


----------



## sm81

Agree


----------



## Bigpikle

just remember everything takes a little practise - I bet the first time you used the 2BM you took a lot longer than you do now!

You can ONR wash a car far faster when you get the hang of it, especially when you factor in all the time to get the kit sorted. Only need the pre-spray if the car is filthy and frankly I dont even use 2 buckets any more unless the car looks like its just been pulled from a swamp. Having used it almost constantly for years with virtual swirl free results, its worth its weight in gold!

Just practise the techniqu


----------



## ww2717

Has anyone tried using the Garry Dean Wash Method with ONR.?


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Saw a "NEW" Gary Dean video - says it's his latest method - I thought he was just using the same method as we prescribe here for ONR

PLEASE correct me if I am wrong? :thumb:


----------



## gabrielleitao

Oh wow. I'm so stoked! the car looks super cleaned and it's not expensive and you can do it on your free time, which is always a plus!


----------



## A&J

Who says you cant do a rinsless on a very dirty car? My wifes 20 year old Astra has been in the woods and came back muddy. As it is an old car i decided it is the perfect candidate to use ONR W&W on a muddy car.

It performed like a charm...here are some 50:50 shots





The lower part of the car was far most the worst as expected. I did rinse my sponge quite often (at least 5 times per door) and did at least 3 passes because it was to dirty to wipe dry.

Here is the end result





Rinsless wash does have its limitations however. I left 2 spots (1 on each side) as it was impossible to do it rinseless (too much mud). I will have to use a PW on these 2 spots.



P.S.

This was left in my rinse bucket





Of course i used a grit guard :lol:

:wave:


----------

